# How often to take hedgie out of its cage?



## jj36 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi, I just adopted a two year old hedgehog a few days ago and am trying to tame him/get him used to me and his new environment. I have already given him a shirt of mine to sleep with (he burrows in it all the time!). I'm not really sure the best way to get him used to me though/how often to take him out of his cage. Right now I'm taking him out a few times (usually 3 times) a day (for about 30 minutes each) and we'll sit on the couch or I'll let him roam on my desk. Is this a good routine? and also any other tips? Keep in mind he is almost 2 years old.


----------



## jj36 (Oct 14, 2015)

Also he is not really eating that much and pooping green, is he just stressed from moving to his new home? Please give some advice!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, when are you taking him out to play/bond? 

The poop/eating issue. Did you change his diet? If he's only been ther a couple days it could be stress. However it could be an issue. No one here will be able to tell you for sure. If you didn't change his diet, and it goes away after a couple days it's most likely stress. If you changed his diet, I'd suggest switching to what he's used to until you establish his "normal" behavior and bowels. Then if you decide to change foods you can do it gradually. If you did not change diet and it doesn't remedy itself or gets worse or there is anything alarming in the poop, you need to make a vet visit to illiminate anything wrong. 

That being said, a vet visit is always a good idea every 6-12 months for a checkup and to make sure all is good. So you'll need to arrange for a trip to the vet, just if there isn't a reason for an appointment sooner it doesn't need to be done ASAP.


----------



## jj36 (Oct 14, 2015)

I did change his diet, but his previous owners were feeding him just regular cat food (and way too much of it at that). His last owners did not leave me any of his previous food and don't remember what they had been feeding him, so I don't really have much of a choice. I also usually take him out at 11 AM, around 6 PM, and around 10 PM. Are these good times?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Get ahold of them and find out what they were feeding. 
I would avoid handling him during the day for now. That's sleeping times. If a strange person wakes me up in the middle of the night every day and wants to talk, play or cuddle I would not want to hang out with that jerk.


----------



## jj36 (Oct 14, 2015)

I will get ahold of thm and ask. Also, is it still okay to take him out a few times a night, say two or three, just not during the day?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

With some it's fine. Some they don't really want that much interacting and it's more stressful. 

I would say, play it by ear. Get him out in the evening. See how he does. Work on learning what he likes and doesn't like. That way when he is out it's enjoyable for him and you. Once you figure these things out, then you can see how he does with coming out more than once. Possibly instead of more than once for now, you could increase the time. Instead of 2 half hour sessions, you could hang out with him for an hour.


----------



## jj36 (Oct 14, 2015)

Whenever I take him out he is very playful and loves to explore the room or couch, whatever surface he is on. He will come up and smell me and will even walk on my hands if he is about to fall off and lets me put him back on the couch or table or whatever. He just hates being picked up, which i suppose is normal for right now. It probably will just take time for him to warm up to me picking him up. But he is very playful and curious which is a good sign.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Please do not let him play on elevated surfaces. An accident can happen way to fast.


----------



## jj36 (Oct 14, 2015)

It isn't too high, not even a foot or so. It is also hedgehog proof-ed so he can't fall off (there is a little fence around it). All is safe


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

One foot is tall enough to cause damage. Little fence, I've seen hedgehogs go under them or push them around. 
Ultimately, it boils down to an issue of risk vs. benefits. Whatever benefit he achieves from that could be attained on ground level. One thing we do is my modified fort on the bed. Pillows on the ends and bodies on the sides. Lay a blanket down to catch any messes or quills. Even with a second person, they don't get left to roam while the other person leaves the bed.


----------

